# Jaffa Cakes and Teapot oil painting



## Taff (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi. This is my latest painting. Its an oil painting on 30cm x 30cm stretched canvas that I finished yesterday.Title: Jaffa Cakes and Borrowed Teapot. All comments welcome. Thanks. Taff.


----------

